# Roasted Garlic Stuffed Meatballs rec.



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

Arghg, I think my kids must think I'll curl up and blow away if Im not at the stove Youngest daughter, has taken on super bowl at her house..guess who, is making most of the goodies? me!!! Daughter just called and asked ever so sweetly, mom, could you please make some of thos little stuffed meatballs?? Sure honey, good ol mom replied...
Sooo, I'm now roasting heads of garlic, that will have to be peeled and carefully so they come out whole to be stuffed into the meatball mix..
So, here is what I mix for the meats
30 whole med sized cloves garlic, roasted
6-7 cloves garlic minced
3-shallots minced
evoo
3-sprigs fresh thyme
1-c. fresh bread crumbs
3/4-lb. ground pork
3/4-lb. lean ground beef
1/2-lb. freshly grated dry jack cheese or parmesan
salt and pepper 

roast garlic,but separate the cloves before oiling them. roast, remove from oven and let cool,then peel each clove and set aside.
Saute minced garlic and shallots in a little evoo 2-3 min, don't brown. Chop the thyme then combine thyme,garlic,shallots,bread crumbs, pork,beef, cheese salt and pepper. Put 1 tab. of this mixture in your hand and form a ball, with your thumb make an indentation and insert a clove of the roasted garlic,then pinch the meat together to close over garlic. continue til all meat balls are made. Then saute the meatballs over med. heat in a little evoo til brown turn and brown all sides. We serve these with creme fraiche..
They are also good if you save the oil from roasting your garlic and toss it with angel hair pasta and the meatballs.Now I'm taking the phone OFF the hook and hiding...
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2006)

those are some serious meatballs, woman!  very tasty looking! copied and pasted for my collection!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

oh my!
Your family is so lucky to have you!
I'm 100% sure that I would love these!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Jenny and Pds..They are a bit of work, but, yes they are good. Right now my house still smells of al the garlic I roasted today..saturday I'll put the meatball mix together and get them shaped and fried then reheat on sunday for the game...Wish you both could come have some with us..

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

I wish I could be there too!  
Though Paul and I are looking forward to watching the game and acting silly together.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 3, 2006)

Kadesma, sounds great.

One question please.

A goodly number of years ago made baked chicken with many cloves of garlic ala Frugal Gourmet.  My cookbooks are all packed away since we are redoing a part of the house so I don't have the recipe available.  

As I recall it used a chicken and several heads, yep, heads, of garlic, and other ingredients.

Seems to us the Frug said the roasting would kill the odor.

Made it on a Sunday and we reeked of garlic until Wednesday. 

As I have to work with the public, can I get away with making this on Superbowl Sunday, eat some, and hope to have no garlic fragrance on Monday?


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2006)

Kadesma, when I roast garlic, I peel of the extraneous outer stuff, slice about 1/2 inch or so of the tops, just exposing the open tips of the garlic buds. I put it in a piece of foil, pour a little olive oil over the top, close foil, and bake in oven or on grill. 
After the head is roasted, all you have to do is squeeze, and the little roasted bulbs will pop right out of their "shells". Sure will save you a lot of time and energy.

The meatballs look to "die for!"


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Kadesma, sounds great.
> 
> One question please.
> 
> ...


Aunt dot, I guess if we swallowed em whole it might work   But I'd suppose, if we only ate a few, we might be able to get away with it..I do know my best friends mom use to chew parsley leaves and stems after she had garlic, but, I wouldn't bet my last nickle on it working..Wish I could help more, I'd love to get your thoughts on the meatballs.

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2006)

Parsley is good for your breath. 

Congrats to you, as a person who works with the public, for considering your breath! Very thoughtful.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 3, 2006)

Utterly fantstic sounding Kadesma, you have such brillant, tasty recipes! Thank-you these meatballs are being copied and pasted at once!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 4, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kadesma, when I roast garlic, I peel of the extraneous outer stuff, slice about 1/2 inch or so of the tops, just exposing the open tips of the garlic buds. I put it in a piece of foil, pour a little olive oil over the top, close foil, and bake in oven or on grill.
> After the head is roasted, all you have to do is squeeze, and the little roasted bulbs will pop right out of their "shells". Sure will save you a lot of time and energy.
> 
> The meatballs look to "die for!"


Thanks Connie.  I roast my garlic as you do all the time. But, for the meat balls I have to have the cloves whole so I got smart and bought some already peeled, tossed into foil put on evoo and then roasted that way, worked just fine and I for once had no squished cloves to deal with..I always end up squishing some of the heads trying to get the garlic out I don't mind as most times I'm using it for garlic bread and just mix it into softened butter, or put it in garlic mashed potatoes..Thanks for the help 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 4, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Utterly fantstic sounding Kadesma, you have such brillant, tasty recipes! Thank-you these meatballs are being copied and pasted at once!


Thanks Piccolina.
If you get a chance to try them I hope you enjoy them.

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Feb 4, 2006)

I should'a known you knew that, Kadesma. I'll bet those meatballs are delicious!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 4, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I should'a known you knew that, Kadesma. I'll bet those meatballs are delicious!


Hey Connie, I was tickled that you thought enough of me to try to help me out..That is one of the things I enjoy so much on the forum..All the people who think of you and try to help.. I love the meatballs and so do my kids. We are having a batch of them  as part of the goodies we are making for the super bowl tomorrow.
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 5, 2006)

kadesma, I am not sure how I missed this recipe.  But anything with roasted garlic has to be wonderful.  Thanks!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> kadesma, I am not sure how I missed this recipe. But anything with roasted garlic has to be wonderful. Thanks!!


You're welcome SC  We love these meatballs and usually have them at special times when all four kids and spouses and grandkids get together. We are planning to make some for our Christmas Eve getogether again this year. Hope you get a chance to make some one day, I think you'll like them
kadesma


----------



## aeyla (Nov 14, 2006)

this sounds truly Divine!!!! I was wondering does anyone know a way to get the smell of garlic off your fingers? Or am I dreaming hehe


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 14, 2006)

Just soap up your hands and rub the neck of your water faucet, if it is stainless steel.  Simple as that.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 14, 2006)

Jan's right.  

and, um...kadesma - we could use a batch of those meatballs at the hot tub......
(how the heck did I miss this one last year?!)


----------



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Jan's right.
> 
> and, um...kadesma - we could use a batch of those meatballs at the hot tub......
> (how the heck did I miss this one last year?!)


One batch of meat balls coming up..Just warn me if goodweed is lurking about  I don't want him to think I was waking in "meatballs" 

kadesma


----------

